# Primzahlenüberprüfung



## Bastie (9. Feb 2011)

Ich habe gerade ein Problem.
Ich hab ein Programm in Java geschrieben, welches eingegebene Parameter überprüfen soll, ob diese Primzahlen sind oder keine.
Das Programm soll dann ausgeben:  "Zahl1 ist Prim, Zahl2 ist keine Prim, Zahl3 ist keine Prim,..."

mfg
Bastie


----------



## Marco13 (9. Feb 2011)

Was ist ein seit 8 Jahren registrierter Benutzer mit dem Status "Inkognito" und 12 Beiträgen eigentlich? ???:L

Sollen die Zahlen eingegeben oder direkt beim Programmstart übergeben werden? Hast du schon eine Methode, die eine einzelne Zahl auf Primitiä..imidi..Primhafti.. darauf prüft, ob sie prim ist? Oder irgendwelche anderen Ansätze?


----------



## Lay-C (9. Feb 2011)

Ich sehe hier keine Frage.
Anscheinend hast du das Programm schon geschrieben 





> Ich hab ein Programm in Java geschrieben,


.
Was willst du hier nun wissen?
Wie man überprüft ob eine Zahl prim ist?
Wie man eine Ausgabe macht?
Wie man aus einem an das Programm übergebenen Parameter einen Integer-Wert ausliest?


----------



## tfa (9. Feb 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist ein seit 8 Jahren registrierter Benutzer mit dem Status "Inkognito" und 12 Beiträgen eigentlich? ???:L



JAVA-FORUM.ORG passwords - login with these free accounts to bypass compulsory web registration - Bugmenot.com


----------



## Marco13 (9. Feb 2011)

Man kann doch anonym posten :noe: Aber vielleicht für Leute, die Danke's verteilen wollen


----------

